# Meds???



## shawnhulette (May 7, 2002)

Hey just wondering what meds you guys are taking.I used to be on bentyl (dicyclomine) and then my doctor put me on librax (clidinium & ?).It seems to help but as usual after about a couple of months on the librax it is like taking a sugar pill - it doesnt help anymore.So I wanted to see what you guys were taking and how it helps.I heard about donnatal and levsin..Help me! Thanks!


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

I take levsin( i think thats it I get them confused) and I find it does nothing for me. Then again I find all anti spazmotics do nothing for me. I take 3 immodiums/lommotil(depends what's on hand) and 4 doses of kaeopectate and so far I'm cool to go where I need to.


----------



## colestid (Sep 3, 2002)

I took all of the meds you guys mentioned. And like you they work for few months and then wear off. (Placebo effect)But now I take Colestid. It is great for IBS-D suffers. It will lock you up and remove the attacks. Never have them anymore. Unless I forget to take my meds.'It's safe too. Virtually no side effects. Plus I can drink alcohol, and eat pizza when ever I want. I can even a McDonalds Big Mac! (not that I want tooï¿½but i can)


----------



## shawnhulette (May 7, 2002)

My doctor just put me on Donnatal and Zoloft for my anxiety.So far the Donnatal seems to make my stomach worse, but more of an internal discomfort than a need to hit the bathroom.any thoughts????


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

The colestid should only be used by people with IBS-D which is caused by colestectomy. Then it's not really IBS though, there is a name for the disorder. The medicine binds bile.


----------



## rcb118 (Mar 11, 2002)

I was on levbid (hyoscyamine) for a couple months, then off of it and on OTC drugs for the summer, now I'm back on the Levbid. Seems to work pretty well. Still have to be very careful about what I eat though or I end up taking Immodium on top of the Levbid that then can throw me off for a couple days.


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

About 4 years ago I was on Librax it was great for me. But then I stopped going to the doc that prescribed it my mom didnt like her and called her a pill pusher. Then went the last 3 years or so just on GasX and Immodium. This summer I had a rough time and mentioned it to my GP during a physical and he gave me NuLev......it's okay and helps some but it's no Librax


----------



## rjmcg20 (Oct 3, 2002)

Man, I don't remember the drugs I have been on but I can tell you what I am on now, Doxepin (Antidepresent) which is great for knocking you out for the night and its good for relaxing the stomach definately when you use immodium. I take two immodium a day and im on Detrol but thats for my bladder but people with IBS are more likely to get Over active bladder which is a pain.. Hope that helps.


----------



## michellervt (Oct 7, 2002)

alot of times i feel like my Librax isn't helping at all...but if i quit taking it then i am doubled over in pain after eating...so i guess it has it's place. although i need paxil with it to really make me better.


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm on Modulon.. it's working so far. I've been on it since June. Although, if I skip one.. i'm in trouble.i still carry Immodium around with me, but I haven't had an attack in days. I find though that it can constipate you a little bit.. if you take it too close together, you get teh feeling of D, but with no end result. (which is hell on the mental health side).


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I only take 1 imodium a day, sometimes none at all and on the odd bad day i will take 2. BUT if i do take 2 it constipates me so i have to be careful!I used to take 4 imdium a day, but i started doing hypnotherapy for IBS last year and haven't gone back since. I was so sceptical until it actually worked. Its expensive but i would definately recommend it!www.ibsaudioprogram.comOr look on the hypno forum on the BB.


----------

